# Télépathie Vous n'en reviendrez pas !!



## argothian22 (11 Juillet 2005)

[size=-1][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Hello,

Voici un truc incroyable !!!


[/size][/font][size=-1][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Vous choissisez          un nombre de deux chiffres de 0 à 99

[/size][/font][size=-1][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]         Ensuite il faut soustraire à ce nombre la somme de ses chiffres

         Par exemple si tu choisis 85 tu lui enlèves 5+8, et tu obtiens          85-13

        Ensuite le numèro obtenu correspond à un symbole[size=-1][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/size][/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Aprés il faut se concentrer très fort sur ce symbole pour que ça marche

Quand on est impréigné du dessin il faut cliquer sur la boule jaune

et là il trouve le symbole auquel tu penses ( c'est fou je l'ai fait bien 10 fois avant de le mettre ici)

FAUT QUE QUELQU'UN M'EXPLIQUE :hein:


http://perso.wanadoo.fr/therese.eveilleau/


puis faites magie à gauche dans la barre menu
et Télépathie dans tours magiques 



[/font][/size][/font]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2005)

incroyable  

et déjà bu


----------



## argothian22 (11 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> incroyable
> 
> et déjà bu



pas ici j'éspère sinon j'ai l'air un peu ringard


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> incroyable
> 
> et déjà bu



Ça commence à faire un sacré passif...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ...sinon j'ai l'air un peu ringard



non non, rassures toi...


----------



## argothian22 (11 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> non non, rassures toi...



cool   sinon ça aurait fais mon 7ième sujet fermé :rateau:


----------



## Amok (11 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> cool   sinon ça aurait fais mon 7ième sujet fermé :rateau:





:mouais:


La fermeture pendant une heure en a fait rire certains :love:, mais notre petit nioub semble tenir terriblement à son sujet. Comme l'Amok est sévère mais espère conserver quelques jouets de moins de 500 posts pour sa conso personnelle, je rouvre.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> [size=-1][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Hello,
> Voici un truc incroyable !!!
> 
> ....
> ...


Pourquoi tu veux que quelqu'un t'expliques... c'est pas plus amusant de se dire que bah.... il y a pas d'explications, c'est magique et puis c'est tout..


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> 
> La fermeture pendant une heure en a fait rire certains :love:, mais notre petit nioub semble tenir terriblement à son sujet. Comme l'Amok est sévère mais espère conserver quelques jouets de moins de 500 posts pour sa conso personnelle, je rouvre.


 Pense a nous aussi et garde pas tout pour toi tout seul hein :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juillet 2005)

Ben moi tant que ça me donne pas les 6 prochains numéros du Loto pour une grille MacGé, je cherche pas à expliquer...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2005)

J'ai su que ce sujet avait été réouvert


----------



## da capo (11 Juillet 2005)

Je vais t'aider un peu : 
Demande toi pourquoi pour un même nombre le symbole associé change-t-il ?
ou essaie de comparer les différents résultats que tu peux obtenir en faisant le type d'opération qui t'est demandé... et regarde les symboles qui sont associés : tout deviendra si lumineux...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi tant que ça me donne pas les 6 prochains numéros du Loto pour une grille MacGé, je cherche pas à expliquer...


   On en est tous là !!!


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je vais t'aider un peu :
> Demande toi pourquoi pour un même nombre le symbole associé change-t-il ?
> ou essaie de comparer les différents résultats que tu peux obtenir en faisant le type d'opération qui t'est demandé... et regarde les symboles qui sont associés : tout deviendra si lumineux...



Un peu ?


----------



## Gargouille (11 Juillet 2005)

beaucoup


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juillet 2005)

Heu... passionnément ?... j'ai bon ?  :sleep:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2005)

Bon Argothian, tu plaides la folie ?


----------



## da capo (11 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon Argothian, tu plaides la folie ?


Je luis prépare une camisole numérique et je reviens.


----------



## argothian22 (11 Juillet 2005)

Et bien je viens de revoir que mon sujet a été réouvert Merci


----------



## argothian22 (11 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon Argothian, tu plaides la folie ?



La folie pourquoi ?


----------



## krystof (11 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien je viens de revoir que mon sujet a été réouvert Merci




Je crois qu'un simple merci ne va pas suffir. Va falloir faire un petit effort supplémentaire.

Allez, demi-tour droite


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> La folie pourquoi ?




C'est plus grave que ce qu'on pensait : c'est une smgite ! :casse:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien je viens de revoir que mon sujet a été réouvert Merci




Oh tu sais tant qu'on peut se marrer ...


----------



## argothian22 (11 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> une smgite ! :casse:



Encore un mot que je ne connais pas ... désolé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2005)

Chauffe Argothian, chauffe  :love:


----------



## argothian22 (11 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Chauffe Argothian, chauffe  :love:



je vois vraiment pas mais attend je vais faire ce que font tous les nouveaux ici ; "Une recherche"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Encore un mot que ne connais pas ... désolé




Pourtant c'est écrit dans la charte ... toute inscription nécessite d'avoir des vaccins et rappels à jour contre la smgite. :hosto:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus grave que ce qu'on pensait : c'est une smgite ! :casse:



Il y a-t-il un quelconque rapport avec une maritrintignanite© aigüe


----------



## da capo (11 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il y a-t-il un quelconque rapport avec une maritrintignanite© aigüe


Argothian serait-il prêt à lancer une action coup de poing sur les forums ?


----------



## golf (11 Juillet 2005)

Méfies toi, elle est frelatée ton herbe


----------



## argothian22 (12 Juillet 2005)

et à part ça personne n'a fait le test de télépathie ?


----------



## Joachim du Balay (12 Juillet 2005)

si tu regardes bien, tu remarqueras qu'à chaque fois que tu rejoues, les symboles ont changé, ce qui donne l'illusdion que c'est à chaque fois différent, alors qu'en réalité c'est toujours le même type de résultat ( pour chaque dizaine, le résultat est le même, qq soit le nombre choisi ), auquel correspond donc le même symbole...


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2005)

Pour être plus clair : on ne peut obtenir par le petit calcul demandé que les nombres :
9, 18, 27, 36, 45, 54, 63, 72 et 81.
Or ces nombres sont tous associés à la même image 

Résultat : il n'y a pas un poil de magie là dedans...


----------



## avr (12 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Pour être plus clair : on ne peut obtenir par le petit calcul demandé que les nombres :
> 9, 18, 27, 36, 45, 54, 63, 72 et 81.
> Or ces nombres sont tous associés à la même image
> 
> Résultat : il n'y a pas un poil de magie là dedans...


Starmac, Dieu des chiffres, je te vénère   
(cf. thread "1+1=3 si c'est possib' ")


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2005)

avr a dit:
			
		

> Starmac, Dieu des chiffres, je te vénère
> (cf. thread "1+1=3 si c'est possib' ")


Tant de vénération vaut bien un coup de boule : je suis d'humeur joyeuse, petit scarabée


----------



## argothian22 (12 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Pour être plus clair : on ne peut obtenir par le petit calcul demandé que les nombres :
> 9, 18, 27, 36, 45, 54, 63, 72 et 81.
> Or ces nombres sont tous associés à la même image
> 
> Résultat : il n'y a pas un poil de magie là dedans...



et bien si tu as trouvé tout seul félicitation 

mais celui qui a crée ce tour ; c'est encore plus fort  j'en raffolle (comme la glace au chocolat) 

quelqu'un à d'autre !!!


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2005)

Euh, c'est a dire que - euh - c'est un peu évident aussi  

Tu ôtes d'abord le chiffre des unités, tu obtiens un multiple de dix, tu ôtes le chiffres des dizaines, tu obtiens un multiple de 9 - rien de plus simple (10-1=9 ; 20-2=18 ; 30-3=27...)


----------



## argothian22 (12 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Euh, c'est a dire que - euh - c'est un peu évident aussi
> 
> Tu ôtes d'abord le chiffre des unités, tu obtiens un multiple de dix, tu ôtes le chiffres des dizaines, tu obtiens un multiple de 9 - rien de plus simple (10-1=9 ; 20-2=18 ; 30-3=27...)



Ah quand même !!! C'est pas tout le monde qui peut trouver ça ...


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> et bien si tu as trouvé tout seul félicitation



Tu mettrais mes capacités en doute :hein: !

Grrrrr !  
Je vais mordre !


----------



## argothian22 (12 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tu mettrais mes capacités en doute :hein: !
> 
> Grrrrr !
> Je vais mordre !




non non non c'est que ... euh chapeau alors


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2005)

Attention, il va mordre le chapeau


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Attention, il va mordre le chapeau



Que s'il ressemble à ça :


----------



## argothian22 (12 Juillet 2005)

Huuuummm  !!!!


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2005)

Wha ! Grand chef avoir reçu crosse de winchester sur occiput, grosse bosse nécessiter sur-mesure


----------



## lumai (12 Juillet 2005)

> Attention, il va mordre le chapeau



Qui en veut à mon chapeau ??!? :affraid:


----------



## sofiping (12 Juillet 2005)

Vous entrez dans un bar , vous vous approchez du comptoir .... bref , fin pret a passer un bon moment .   La compagnie a l'air joyeux , quelques gros malabars avec des grosses épées a tailler dans le vif discutent ensemble et les phrases a bons mots fusent .....  votre curiosité s'anime .
Le groupe de forts en bras est compact et serré , ils rient .....vous aimez rire , alors vous écoutez . C'est quoi le sujet , vous comprenez pas bien , ils parlent pas ensemble , ils parlent a quelqu'un d'autre , il y a qqu'un au milieu du groupe ??? 
Votre curiosité se faufile et arrive sur un tout petit chevalier avec une toute petite epée .... il est mimit avec son petit costume tout neuf  et ses petites histoires magiques , il essaye de raconter ses petites aventures , il est marrant .... il est enthousiaste . Mais ... il se fait casser !!!

   Bah , c'est meme pas drole , c'est meme plutot pathetique ... Alors c'est sur , c'est pas trés grave , mais si vous laissez entrer dans ce bar , des petits chevaliers , et que vous avez envie de les éprouver , c'est humain ..... mais avec panache que diable !!!  relevez le niveau ( au milieu des deux yeux la bulle , ca fait equilibré ..  :mouais: )


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> il est marrant .... il est enthousiaste . Mais ... il se fait casser !!!



Mais non, il se fait chambrer, c'est tout.


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2005)

oui, et il n'a pas l'air de s'en offusquer, lui


----------



## kitetrip (12 Juillet 2005)

Trois tentatives et aucune de bonne


----------



## argothian22 (12 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Vous entrez dans un bar , vous vous approchez du comptoir .... bref , fin pret a passer un bon moment . La compagnie a l'air joyeux , quelques gros malabars avec des grosses épées a tailler dans le vif discutent ensemble et les phrases a bons mots fusent ..... votre curiosité s'anime .
> Le groupe de forts en bras est compact et serré , ils rient .....vous aimez rire , alors vous écoutez . C'est quoi le sujet , vous comprenez pas bien , ils parlent pas ensemble , ils parlent a quelqu'un d'autre , il y a qqu'un au milieu du groupe ???
> Votre curiosité se faufile et arrive sur un tout petit chevalier avec une toute petite epée .... il est mimit avec son petit costume tout neuf et ses petites histoires magiques , il essaye de raconter ses petites aventures , il est marrant .... il est enthousiaste . Mais ... il se fait casser !!!
> 
> Bah , c'est meme pas drole , c'est meme plutot pathetique ... Alors c'est sur , c'est pas trés grave , mais si vous laissez entrer dans ce bar , des petits chevaliers , et que vous avez envie de les éprouver , c'est humain ..... mais avec panache que diable !!! relevez le niveau ( au milieu des deux yeux la bulle , ca fait equilibré .. :mouais: )




J'ai commencé à lire ta petite histoire j'ai trouvé ça mignon et plus j'avancé plus je me disais mais attend c'est de moi qu'elle parle punaise je suis une star.

Mais arrivant à la fin j'ai vu que tu n'était pas si sensible que ça à mes charmes de petit chevalier et peut être qui sait que tu m'aimais pas j'ai vite regardé mes points disco et miracle tu m'avais pas boulé rouge ouf je l'ai échappé belle 

Donc je prend ta jolie petite histoire comme un conseil d'un ancienne à un nouveau. 

Grâce à toi j'arreterai de parler magie, points disco, modo, .... mais désormais je parlerai plutôt de philosophie, politique et peut être même de mac qui sait.

Merci pour ton post tu viens de changer un petit chevalier en GUERRIER Merci


----------



## sofiping (12 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, il se fait chambrer, c'est tout.


c'est ce que ca m'a fait  apres avoir lu tout le debut du fil  .... j'avais peu etre pas le bon feeling , mais bla bla bla ... quand même ... bla bla bla .... je sors ,  comme disent les nioubs


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2005)

Allez, un autre test : je pense à quoi là ?


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2005)

Je n'ose même pas y penser...


----------



## Nobody (12 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Allez, un autre test : je pense à quoi là ?


 
A la même chose que moi, dégoutant!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2005)

j'vais pas faire des stats sur 2 personnes


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2005)

Ah, parce que tu appelles ça des stats ?

Moi j'appelle ça du triolisme


----------



## sofiping (12 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Allez, un autre test : je pense à quoi là ?



A me sponsorier    :love:


----------



## argothian22 (12 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Allez, un autre test : je pense à quoi là ?



Au film "La moustache" qui vient de sortir au cinéma avec Vincent Landon


----------



## argothian22 (12 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Allez, un autre test : je pense à quoi là ?



Je crois que personne n'arrive à perçer tes pensées .... tu dois être impénétrable pour les télépathes de seconde zone que nous sommes ....


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> tu dois être impénétrable  ....



Un moustachu impénétrable ?
Les temps changent


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2005)

Ze winneur is Nobody


----------



## argothian22 (12 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ze winneur is Nobody



Ah je m'en doutais un peu à vrai dire 

Maintenant 3 choix s'offrent à toi : 

soit tu nous donnes un indice (trés bon choix) 

soit la réponse 

soit on te sort encore des trucs trés marrant comme tout le monde s'est faire mais qui à mon avis n'on aucun rapport avec ce que tu penses


----------



## sofiping (12 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ze winneur is Nobody



ah , je sentais bien que c'etais pas gagné pour moi aujourd'hui ... je vais aller vider mes poubelles , ça iras mieux aprés


----------



## argothian22 (12 Juillet 2005)

4ième choix tu dis rien à personne !! mais bon on a tellement envie de connaitre tes pensées les plus secrètes ...


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2005)

Ne chauffe pas trop Supermoquette, Il y a des vérités qu'il n'est pas toujours bon d'entendre


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2005)

tu parles de mon opinion sur Spotlight ?


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu parles de mon opinion sur Spotlight ?



Non, non ! Surtout ne dis rien ! Tu pourrais faire douter les macusers.

Et le doute, ce n'est pas bon pour le commerce.


----------



## argothian22 (12 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Non, non ! Surtout ne dis rien ! Tu pourrais faire douter les macusers.
> 
> Et le doute, ce n'est pas bon pour le commerce.



Ah c'est trop tard la je crois qu'il faut une explication générale sur spootlight ( parceque la je commence à douter) de plus j'aimerai savoir : Mais à quoi pense donc supermoquette ? (c'est juste pour rester dans le sujet ; de plus ça fais un excellent titre de film)


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Allez, un autre test : je pense à quoi là ?



Comme d'hab...

à rien !

 

(C'était super fastoche)


----------



## argothian22 (13 Juillet 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'hab...
> 
> à rien !
> 
> ...



oh punaise j'y avais pas pensé mais tu as raison ça doit être ça !!


----------



## argothian22 (13 Juillet 2005)

C'est pas un gif l'image est statique si c'est pas de la magie ça


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

C'est un jpeg statique (le jpeg), c'est pas de la magie ça ?


----------



## Amok (13 Juillet 2005)

Ce n'est pas pour te vexer, argothian, mais je préfère de loin les tours de magie de Supermoquette, même si l'entrée est plus chère !member.php?u=26056


----------



## argothian22 (13 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est un jpeg statique (le jpeg), c'est pas de la magie ça ?



Et bien ça donne envie de faire parti du cercle !! mais elles sont pas trop jeunes et trop belles pour vous les anciens !!


----------



## avr (13 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas pour te vexer, argothian, mais je préfère de loin les tours de magie de Supermoquette, même si l'entrée est plus chère !member.php?u=26056


        
Les grands tours de SM! (SuperMajax)


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2005)

Dis donc SM, celle du fond est un tantinet bizarre...

- La tête n'est pas adaptée au corps !

- Elle fait penser à un Général à une étoile (sur le bras).

- On dirait un mannequin inanimé dans un grand magasin.

Tant pis.

Beaucoup s'en contenteront.


----------



## da capo (13 Juillet 2005)

Mouais...

Chacun ses goûts...
Moi, en voiture comme en rencontre, je mise sur l'allemande :


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

On ne voit jamais personne derrière adriana lima


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2005)

Ah, elle a des problèmes de vents ?


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On ne voit jamais personne derrière adriana lima


On ne voit jamais personne
derrière la Davidson
Oin Oin !...


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2005)

d'échappement également ?


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

mouef, je préfère Jeux de tables, jeux de doigts    :rateau: 

 "Il suffit de jouer avec ses doigts."

 :affraid:


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2005)

sympa mikoo !


----------



## NED (14 Juillet 2005)

Jeux De Mains, Jeux De Vilain,
 :d


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2005)

Jeux de mots, jeux de vélos


----------

